# Clorox and hunting...



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Anybody ever hear of "baiting with clorox" for whitetails? My friend and I have found some pictures of deer on another forum and in the background there are clorox bottles? People comment jokingly that they must be baiting? 

Is that all this is, a joke or has anyone heard of this before?


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

So here is the recipe that I am finding...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clorox stump recipe:

One large stump, preferable one that has started to decay(rot).
One Gallon jug of clorox, any brand.
One full bladder.

On a dark night in early september approach the stump from a northernly direction. Remove the cap from the jug of clorox and began pouring the clorox onto the center of the top of the stump. While softly chanting, "gonna get a bigun, gonna get a biggun" circle the stump while continuing to pour the clorox on its edges. When the jug is empty say 3 "hail Mary's", unzip your fly and releave the full bladder diretly onto the stump. Once completed, slowly take a couple of steps backwards then run like hell before they get there.








----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And here is the link to the forum...
http://www.aldeer.com/al_ubb/NonCGI/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=28;t=000697

Not making this up though. Just sounds weird to me.


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

:clap:clap LMAO :clap:clap


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

The method is funny as all get out but there are a bunch of people that are commenting about it on that other forum. 

Any truth that you guys have heard or just something else?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this:

Bury a salt block and a Mineral Block side by side just deep enough that the tops are level with the ground. Pour 1 gallon of Clorox Bleach over the top of them and releave yourself and as many buddys as you can convince to go with you over the top of the mineral and salt licks. 

Unreal.


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

Guess I'll have to try it...just hang on to my pee jug from a days hunt and pour it over it before I head out.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

> *Garbo (12/10/2007)*Try this:
> 
> Bury a salt block and a Mineral Block side by side just deep enough that the tops are level with the ground. Pour 1 gallon of Clorox Bleach over the top of them and releave yourself and as many buddys as you can convince to go with you over the top of the mineral and salt licks.
> 
> Unreal.


I think i am going to have tothrow a b.s flag on this one.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *simpleman (12/10/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (12/10/2007)*Try this:
> ...


*Duh. You shouldn't have gave it away. Wouldn't it have been cool to read the report about setting up the mineral blocks and the Urinary Circle of Buds. You ever been on a snipe hunt?*

*Dang.*


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

man have a heart i can only see some poor hunter screwing up his,her chance of a lifetimeon this on sure it would be funny but i would fill bad in the morning:angel


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Snipe hunt....


----------



## soalsrfr (Dec 10, 2007)

So...while we're pissing on the blocks should we hold each other's or our own?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I did what you said Garbo....pee'd all over it(mineral block)!!!! The deer doesn't seem to mind....


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

ty the jug to a tree fill it half full of molassis and corn on a full moon nite you hear the deer tryeing to eat throo the holls you cut in it :blownaway then you tell your friends the next morning you killed hime in the daylight


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/10/2007)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dangit you stole my idea..... I was going to invite them to my snipe hunting ranch and get them to hold the bag....... Hook him!!!! Reel him in!!!!


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

That has got to be the strangest looking deer I have ever seen , must have had to much and bleach/pee or sumin. Guess I'm used to Missouri deer with regular eyes. lol


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

human pee does not bother deer in any shape or form that is all a mith about peeing in the woods


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe you could just cop a squat in the middle of your field and produce a nice steamy turd lick!!!

Seriously, I have opened the door to a hunting house and peed out the back and the deer never flinched. They get conditioned to humans. Does do anyway. Wouldn't try it with a rack in the field!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SPECKDECK (12/11/2007)*Maybe you could just cop a squat in the middle of your field and produce a nice steamy turd lick!!!
> Seriously, I have opened the door to a hunting house and peed out the back and the deer never flinched. They get conditioned to humans. Does do anyway. Wouldn't try it with a rack in the field!


If that is true, why do deer run like %^&() when they hear humans; or when a human and deer are in sight of each other, all the human sees of the deer is the white flag.:banghead Yeah, they are conditioned all right.

Here are a couple of other mythes: Deer don't mind cigarette smoke - because the Marlboro man lives in the woods with them.

Deer love the smell of fresh brewed coffee; and the smell of burps and released intestinal gases.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishn4real (12/11/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *SPECKDECK (12/11/2007)*Maybe you could just cop a squat in the middle of your field and produce a nice steamy turd lick!!!
> ...


Released intestinal gases...That's my grunt call fer them big boys....As fer pissing in the woods, I was hunting a scrapeline 1 year and the biggest scrape was about the size of a car hood. I pissed in it just fer kicks and the buck went crazy...It was outta sight fer my stand but I saw the bushes shaking and heard him raising cane...never came out though:doh


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Jason (12/11/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *fishn4real (12/11/2007)*
> ...


that's hysterical. now if i can just figure out if you're being serious or not, that way i can try it in a few days...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Jason (12/11/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *fishn4real (12/11/2007)*
> ...


That warn't no deer; that was one o' yur feral sows that recognized the scent. (Where's the emoticons when you need 'em? - *<U>Dying Lauging)</U>*


----------



## SPECKDECK (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just stating that they get used to certain things. On one of our fields you can come over the hill in my grandad's truck and they just stare. If you come over in another vehicle they run. Believe what you want, but I know what I've seen and weird sh... happens all of the time. I once shot a super 8 point at 10 ft with a .22 as it was running to my Weimeraner who was sitting and watching him. Took 2 hours to find, but one of the best I've shot. Scared me to death when I first saw him coming to me. (I was squirrel hunting and had my .243 on my back) stupid move!!!

I'm just saying.

I also think that TV and the "industry" have thrown a lot of hype out there. People think that I'm crazy for covering myself in fireplace ash before a hunt. It's a great cover scent, deer have smelled fire ash before, and it's free. It and cedar limbs have worked more than once.

Whatever works for each individual.

But I still ain't trying the TURD thing ha ha ha!!!!!


----------

